# Fishing for sheep head



## willie1 (May 16, 2008)

When you drift the Pensacola pass for sheep head what type hook,leader and sinker do you use. Do you use a egg sinker


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*my setup*

1 oz banks sinker (2 oz if the tide is running hard)
Have used egg sinkers but the with the banks sinker I can raise the rod tip just enough to lift the eye off the bottom and still maintain contact with the bait.
When I get a hit it seems like I can feel it better.

15 lb braid on the reel.
18 inches of 20 lb florocarbon to the hook.

And a #1 bronze kahl hook, I prefer Eagle Claw.

Fiddler crabs have been good to us this year.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

my trick to to be sure to use a #6 hook and embed the hook completely in the bait to cut down on snags.


----------



## willie1 (May 16, 2008)

*Sheep Head*

So you have the weight on the bottom and a one in. leader with the hook on it. How far up is the hook from the sinker


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Sorry that should have been 18 in...*

fat fingered... and..

"That's what SHE said..."


----------

